# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  14फ़रवरी, 2011 : वैलेन्टाइन डे

## guruji

*‘वैलेन्टाइन डे’ को ‘पारिवारिक एकता दिवस’ के रूप में मनायें!*

----------


## guruji

ईसा के जन्म के 269 वर्ष बाद रोम देश के शासक क्लाडियस (द्वितीय) ने अपने  सैनिकों को शादी करने पर पाबंदी लगा दी थी क्योंकि उनके विचार से अविवाहित  व्यक्ति ही अच्छे सैनिक बन सकते थे। रोम के एक चर्च के पादरी महान संत  वैलेन्टाइन को यह विचार ठीक नही लगा। महान संत वैलेन्टाइन को यह कानून  ईश्वरीय इच्छा के विरुद्ध प्रतीत हुआ। संत वैलेन्टाइन को लगा कि यदि राजा  के आदेश का पालन करने के कारण सैनिक विवाह नहीं करेगे तो वे वैश्यावृत्ति  की ओर प्रेरित होगे। या फिर वे दूसरे की स्त्रियों के साथ सैक्स संबंध  स्थापित करने का कुप्रयास करेंगे। राजा के इस आदेश के परिणामस्वरूप समाज  में स्त्री–पुरूष में एक दूसरे के साथ लुक–छिपकर या फिर जोर जबरदस्ती  शारीरिक संबंध बनाने की प्रवृत्ति जोर पकड़ने लगी। विवाह की महत्ता को  समझते हुए संत वैलेन्टाइन ने रात्रि के समय में चर्च खोलकर सैनिकों के  गुपचुप विवाह कराये और उन्हें यह शिक्षा देते थे कि शादी करके ही स्त्री  एवं पुरूष में शारीरिक सम्बन्ध स्थापित होना चाहिए। वह यह शिक्षा देते थे  कि पारिवारिक प्रेम एवं एकता से ही मानव सुखी हो सकता है। संत वैलेन्टाइन  ने विवाह को अनिवार्य बताते हुए कहा कि शादी से ही पारिवारिक एकता और  उन्नति का मार्ग प्रशस्त हो सकता है। इसलिए गृहस्थ धर्म में प्रवेश अति  आवश्यक है। जब राजा क्लाडियस (द्वितीय) को यह पता चला तो उन्होंने संत  वैलेन्टाइन को गिरफ्तार कराके उन्हें 14 फरवरी को मृत्युदंड दे दिया।

----------


## guruji

संत वैलेन्टाइन की मृत्यु के बाद लोगों ने उनके त्याग एवं बलिदान को महसूस  किया। कुछ वर्षो पश्चात् 14 फरवरी को संत वैलेन्टाइन के महान त्याग व  बलिदान के प्रति श्रद्धा प्रकट करने के लिए यह दिवस संत वैलेन्टाइन डे के  रूप में मनाया जाने लगा। ‘परिवार बसाने’ एवं ‘पारिवारिक एकता’ का संसार को  संदेश देने वाले ऐसे महान संत के मृत्यु दिवस को हमें परिवार एकता दिवस के  रूप में मनाना चाहिए। किन्तु इस महान संत के मृत्यु दिवस के अवसर पर  खुशियाँ मनाना और नाच–गाना करना संत का अपमान ही है। संत वैलेन्टाइन ने  युवा सैनिकों को विवाह करके परिवार बसाने एवं पारिवारिक एकता की प्रेरणा दी  थी। इस कारण अविवाहित युवा पीढ़ी का अपने प्रेम का इजहार करने का संत  वैलेन्टाइन डे से कोई लेना देना ही नहीं है। पता नहीं बिना सोचे विचारे यह  प्रथा कैसे चल निकली है कि किशोर व युवा लड़के–लड़कियाँ एक–दूसरे को उपहार  देकर अपने प्रेम का इजहार करें।

----------


## guruji

आज महान संत वैलेन्टाइन की मूल, पवित्र एवं शुद्ध भावना को भुला दिए जाने  के कारण यह महान दिवस मात्र युवक–युवतियों के बीच रोमांस के विकृत स्वरूप  में देखने को मिल रहा है। समाज में चारों तरफ आज किशोरों एवं युवा पीढ़ी  में हिंसा एवं प्रेम प्रसंगों से जुड़ी अनेक घटनाएं देखने व सुनने को मिल  रही हैं। हम संत वैलेन्टाइन के विचारों का समर्थन करते हैं। विवाह के बिना  किसी स्त्री–पुरूष में सैक्स संबंध होने से समाज में नैतिक मूल्यों में  गिरावट आ जाएगी और समाज ही भ्रष्ट हो जाएगा। एड्स जैसी भयानक बीमारियां  समाज को डस लेंगी व मनुष्य का आध्यात्मिक विकास रुक जायेगा। सभी धर्म विवाह  के बन्धन को पवित्र बताते हैं जिससे समाज और विश्व की व्यवस्था दृढ रहती  है और मनुष्य पाप से बचता है। प्रेम के मायने अलग–अलग व्यक्तियों में  अलग–अलग भाव में देखने को मिलते हैं। असली प्रेम ईश्वरीय प्रेम है। ऐसा  प्रेम किसी भौतिक लाभ एवं वस्तु के मिलने की आशा से नहीं किया जाता है वरन्  ऐसा प्रेम अपने प्रेमी को सदैव केवल अच्छी भावनायें देने की एकमात्र भावना  से किया जाता है। हमारा सच्चा प्रेमी एकमात्र ईश्वर है। शारीरिक आकर्षण  हमारी पशु प्रवृत्तियों को बढ़ाता है। पवित्र प्रेम में स्वार्थ तथा सैक्स  का कोई स्थान नही होता है। किसी का अपने प्रेमी के समक्ष सस्ती  अभिव्यक्तियों द्वारा अपने पवित्र प्रेम का प्रदर्शन करना प्रेम के मूल्य  को अत्यधिक घटाता है।

----------


## guruji

संत वैलेन्टाइन के विचार के अनुरूप वैलेन्टाइन डे को मनाने की भावना का लोप  हो गया है। यह दिन हमें सन्देश देता है कि अविवाहित स्त्री–पुरूष के बीच  किसी प्रकार का सैक्स संबंध नही होना चाहिए। विवाह के पवित्र बन्धन को  वैलेन्टाइन डे पूरी तरह से स्वीकारता एवं मान्यता देता है। किन्तु आजकल कुछ  स्वार्थी लोगों ने वैलेन्टाइन डे को एक सस्ते मनोरंजन व गन्दे मजाक का रूप  दे दिया है। कुछ स्वार्थी व्यवसाइयों ने समाज के प्रति अपनी नैतिक  जिम्मेदारी न समझते हुए युवक–युवतियों के काम भावना से उत्तेजित करने वाले  ग्रीटिंग कार्ड, चित्र व संदेश का व्यापार प्रारम्भ कर दिया है एवं इसे  पैसे कमाने का एक जरिया बना लिया है।

----------


## guruji

‘वैलेन्टाइन डे’ एक विदेश से लाया गया एवं आयातित प्रचलन है जिसने पहले ही  हमारे समक्ष काफी असमंज्स्य तथा सामाजिक पतन की स्थिति पैदा कर रखी है। जो  कि किशोर एवं युवा पीढ़ी में नैतिक मूल्यों की कमी, लड़कियों तथा महिलाओं  के विरूद्ध बढ़ते अपराध, छेड़छाड़, अश्लीलता, बलात्कार, हत्या आदि की  प्रवृत्तियों के रूप में आज हमारे समक्ष दिखाई दे रहे हैं। हमारे अबोध  बालक भी इस बढ़ती बुराई की चपेट में आते दिखाई दे रहे हैं। अत: ‘वैलेन्टाइन  डे’ मनाने को किसी तरह का भी प्रोत्साहन देना भावी पीढ़ी एवं मानवता के  प्रति अपराध है। अन्तिम विश्लेषण यह साफ संकेत देते है कि ‘वैलेन्टाइन डे’  का भारतीय समाज एवं छात्रों में किसी प्रकार का स्वागत नहीं होना चाहिए  क्योंकि यह मात्र सस्ती प्रेम भावनाओं को प्रदर्शित करने की छूट कम उम्र  में छात्रों को देकर उनकी सैक्स की वृत्ति को बढ़ावा देता है।

----------


## guruji

‘वैलेन्टाइन डे’ मनाने को तेजी से प्रोत्साहित करने के  पीछे छिपी एकमात्र भावना धन कमाना है। अर्थात ‘वैलेन्टाइन डे’ कार्डो की  ब्रिकी का एक बड़ा बाजार विकसित करना, रोमांटिक पार्टियाँ, फ़ूहड़ डान्सों  तथा मंहगे होटलों में डिनर के आयोजनों की प्रवृत्तियों को बढ़ाकर अनैतिक  ढंग से अधिक से अधिक लाभ कमाने वाली शक्तियाँ इसके पीछे सक्रिय हैं।  विज्ञापन के आज के युग में वैलेन्टाइन बाजार को भुनाने का अच्छा साधन माना  जाता है। बहुराष्ट्रीय कंपनियां अपने उत्पादों को बेचने के लिए अपना बाजार  बढ़ाना चाहती हैं और इसके लिए उन्हें युवाओं से बेहतर ग्राहक कहीं नहीं मिल  सकता।

----------


## guruji

आज संचार और आॅडियो विजुअल मीडिया के माध्यम से हिंसा, बलात्कार, सस्ते व  लुक–छिपकर प्यार इत्यादि का इतना प्रचार हो गया है कि युवक और युवतियां गलत  रास्ता पकड़ रहे हैं। स्कूलों और कालेजों में इस दिन युवक सुन्दर लड़कियों  को प्रेम का इजहार करने के लिए कार्ड व फूल तोहफे में भेंट देते हैं जबकि  जो लड़कियां कम सुन्दर होती है उन्हें नजरअन्दाज कर देते हैं जिससे वे  लड़कियाँ हीनभावना से ग्रसित हो जाती है। ये केवल शारीरिक आकर्षण के कारण  है जो कि प्रेम का विकृत रूप है। प्रेम में शारीरिक आकर्षण का कोई स्थान  नहीं होना चाहिए। स्कूलों और कालेजों की यह जिम्मेदारी बनती है कि वे आगे  आकर छात्रों के मार्गदर्शक बने और एक स्वच्छ, स्वस्थ समाज का निर्माण करें।

----------


## guruji

संत वैलेन्टाइन ने विवाह की वकालत करते हुए गृहस्थ धर्म को अनिवार्य बताया  था। अत: विद्यालय के छात्र–छात्राओं से इसका कोई सरोकार ही नही है। भारतीय संस्कृति का एक महान आदर्श है  वसुधैव कुटुम्बकम अर्थात सारा  विश्व एक परिवार है। हमारा कर्तव्य है कि हम विश्व के  बच्चों की सुरक्षा व शांति के लिए आवाज उठायें और वैलेन्टाइन डे के सही  मायने पूरे विश्व के बच्चों को समझायें जिससे कि प्रत्येक बालक के हृदय में  ईश्वर के प्रति, अपने माता–पिता के प्रति, भाई–बहनों के प्रति और  सम्बन्धियों के प्रति भी पवित्र प्रेम की भावना बनी रहे।

----------


## guruji

आइये, वैलेन्टाइन डे अर्थात ‘पारिवारिक एकता पखवाड़ा’ पर छात्र यह  प्रतिज्ञा ले कि हम अपने मस्तिष्क से भेदभाव हटाकर सभी से प्रेम करेंगे व  समानता की भावना पैदा करेंगे। भारत की संस्कृति व सभ्यता ही आज की जरूरत  है। प्रेम तो ईश्वर से होना चाहिए क्योंकि यही जीवन का शाश्वत सत्य है। अगर  ईश्वर से हमारा तार कट गया तो कोई अन्य प्रेम हमें नहीं बचा पाएगा। हमें  वैलेन्टाइन डे पर भाई–बहन का प्रेम, दादा–दादी का प्रेम, माता–पिता का  प्रेम, गुरूजनों का प्रेम भी शामिल करना चाहिए तभी हम इस त्योहार का सही  मूल्यांकन कर सकेंगे। संत वैलेन्टाइन के प्रति सच्ची श्रद्धा यही होगी  कि हम 14 फरवरी ‘वैलेन्टाइन डे’ को ‘पारिवारिक एकता पखवाड़ा’ के रूप में  पवित्र भावना से मनायें और संसार के सभी बच्चों, शिक्षकों एवं अभिभावकों को  संदेश भेजें कि सभी लोग एक दूसरे से समान रूप से प्रेम करें, आदर करें,  तभी एक आध्यात्मिक विश्व की स्थापना हो सकेगी।

----------


## aaiina

बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है गुरु जी.  इसके लिए आपको बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.  :clap: :clap: 

वास्तव में आज हम वैलेंटाइन दिवस का जो स्वरुप देख रहे हैं वो वाकई में उस महान संत को एक गाली के रूप में ही है. केवल युवा प्रेमी और प्रेमिका के बीच में शारीरिक आकर्षण को ही प्रेम मानना और इसे एक इंडस्ट्री का स्टेटस दे  देना और परिवार से छिपा कर ये सब कुछ करना इस बात का द्योतक है कि हम सभी ने वास्तव में उस महान संत के बलिदान को भुला दिया है. वाकई हम सभी को इस दिवस को पारिवारिक एकता और भाई चारा दिवस के रूप में मनाने की कसम खानी ही होगी. 
 :bloom:   :bloom:

----------


## sanjeetspice

best day in my life  वैलेन्टाइन डे

----------


## gopu

> ईसा के जन्म के 269 वर्ष बाद रोम देश के शासक क्लाडियस (द्वितीय) ने अपने  सैनिकों को शादी करने पर पाबंदी लगा दी थी क्योंकि उनके विचार से अविवाहित  व्यक्ति ही अच्छे सैनिक बन सकते थे। रोम के एक चर्च के पादरी महान संत  वैलेन्टाइन को यह विचार ठीक नही लगा। महान संत वैलेन्टाइन को यह कानून  ईश्वरीय इच्छा के विरुद्ध प्रतीत हुआ। संत वैलेन्टाइन को लगा कि यदि राजा  के आदेश का पालन करने के कारण सैनिक विवाह नहीं करेगे तो वे वैश्यावृत्ति  की ओर प्रेरित होगे। या फिर वे दूसरे की स्त्रियों के साथ सैक्स संबंध  स्थापित करने का कुप्रयास करेंगे। राजा के इस आदेश के परिणामस्वरूप समाज  में स्त्री–पुरूष में एक दूसरे के साथ लुक–छिपकर या फिर जोर जबरदस्ती  शारीरिक संबंध बनाने की प्रवृत्ति जोर पकड़ने लगी। विवाह की महत्ता को  समझते हुए संत वैलेन्टाइन ने रात्रि के समय में चर्च खोलकर सैनिकों के  गुपचुप विवाह कराये और उन्हें यह शिक्षा देते थे कि शादी करके ही स्त्री  एवं पुरूष में शारीरिक सम्बन्ध स्थापित होना चाहिए। वह यह शिक्षा देते थे  कि पारिवारिक प्रेम एवं एकता से ही मानव सुखी हो सकता है। संत वैलेन्टाइन  ने विवाह को अनिवार्य बताते हुए कहा कि शादी से ही पारिवारिक एकता और  उन्नति का मार्ग प्रशस्त हो सकता है। इसलिए गृहस्थ धर्म में प्रवेश अति  आवश्यक है। जब राजा क्लाडियस (द्वितीय) को यह पता चला तो उन्होंने संत  वैलेन्टाइन को गिरफ्तार कराके उन्हें 14 फरवरी को मृत्युदंड दे दिया।


आज के भ्रमित युवा शायद इस कथा से ज्ञान लेकर इस दिवस की सही उपयोगिता समझ सकें !
बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद गुरूजी

----------


## Farhan

> बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है गुरु जी.  इसके लिए आपको बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.  :clap: :clap: 
> 
> वास्तव में आज हम वैलेंटाइन दिवस का जो स्वरुप देख रहे हैं वो वाकई में उस महान संत को एक गाली के रूप में ही है. केवल युवा प्रेमी और प्रेमिका के बीच में शारीरिक आकर्षण को ही प्रेम मानना और इसे एक इंडस्ट्री का स्टेटस दे  देना और परिवार से छिपा कर ये सब कुछ करना इस बात का द्योतक है कि हम सभी ने वास्तव में उस महान संत के बलिदान को भुला दिया है. वाकई हम सभी को इस दिवस को पारिवारिक एकता और भाई चारा दिवस के रूप में मनाने की कसम खानी ही होगी.


sahi kaha aaina ji saint valentine ke balidan ko to sab bhul gaye hai. Wo jis cheej ko rokna chahte the. Unke balidan diwas par wahi cheejen ho rahi hai.

----------


## Ranveer

_बहुत अच्छी  बात कही है गुरूजी ने....लेकिन यहाँ पर सवाल उठता है की आखिर इसका स्वरुप ''पारिवारिक एकता ''  का क्यों नहीं हो पाया.....इसका अर्थ है की पश्चिमी देशों में ही इसे गलत  रूप में स्वीकार किया गया....और जब वहीँ से बिगड़े  हुए  रूप में भारत में  आया है तो  यहाँ तो सुधारना बड़ा मुश्किल है...._

----------


## Raja rangila

> _बहुत अच्छी  बात कही है गुरूजी ने....लेकिन यहाँ पर सवाल उठता है की आखिर इसका स्वरुप ''पारिवारिक एकता ''  का क्यों नहीं हो पाया.....इसका अर्थ है की पश्चिमी देशों में ही इसे गलत  रूप में स्वीकार किया गया....और जब वहीँ से बिगड़े  हुए  रूप में भारत में  आया है तो  यहाँ तो सुधारना बड़ा मुश्किल है...._


सम्भवतः इस विकार के मूल मेँ बाज़ारवाद और उपभोक्तावाद निहित है । प्यार का बाज़ारीकरण कर ग्रीटिँग्स और गिफ्ट के माध्यम से लाखोँ करोड़ोँ का वारा न्यारा किया जा रहा  है । प्यार को उपभोग्य बनाकर रख डाला है इन शैदाईयोँ ने । क्या यह उचित है कि इस चिरन्तन , शाश्वत प्यार का दायरा सीमित कर एक ख़ास दिन के लिये ही नियत हो । प्यार  प्रतीकात्मक तौर पर एक ख़ास दिन सेलिब्रेट करने वाली कोई चीज नहीँ है । वो तो हर पल को जीने का जज़्बा है , एक रूहानी अहसास है जो ताउम्र आपके  साथ पलता है , सपने बुनता है , एक अजीब अनकही ख़ामोशी से अपना घरौँदा सजाता है । मेरे विचार मेँ तो प्यार करने वाले नहीँ अपितु आकर्षण के मोहपाश मेँ बँधे युगल  ही इस बाज़ार मेँ अपनी उद्दीप्त वासनाओँ की खरीद फ़रोख़्त करते हैँ ।

----------

